# My new viv builds



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well after completing my exo build http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/944120-dart-frog-exo-build-pic.html I decided to go a different route for my vivs. The exo looks great and the frogs love it and are breeding like mad but it cost a fortune to make it fit for purpose. I also wanted vivs that would fit neatly onto my rack so I had some custom vivs built by DMS that fit perfectly.








I decided to build the backgrounds out of styrofoam and expanding foam this way I can work on them out if the viv. This is what I have started for my arboreal viv. The rockoflex is drying and the next step is plastidip and tree fern. What do you think so far.
Back panel ( will have banded liana attached as well.)








Two side panels
















View of side panel with fin canister inserted.








The beautiful treasure chest brom in the background was curtisy of Mike.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

looking good man, fair few guys been asking bought plastdip atm, obviously i have had alot of problems with it myself, but would love to see a guide to plastdip'n, may return in future


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> looking good man, fair few guys been asking bought plastdip atm, obviously i have had alot of problems with it myself, but would love to see a guide to plastdip'n, may return in future


Cheers bud. Well I have only used it once and found it easy to use but may be it was beginners luck. I will the process this time and see how I get on.

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Excellent Adam, great work! whats the size of the arboreal viv?

Plasterdip hmmm... Don't think I'll be using it again so will be keeping on eye on proceedings. It's a little pricey and fumey for me. Good to be back and seeing you building


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

A work of art mate,seriously well done,:no1: 

Let the rocko dry slow mate,I guess you're aware,but worth mentioning me thinks for others in this all completely new English summer thing,let's face it ,it's not what we have become accustomed too
Cracking Adam!!

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

one thing i noticed was, rockoflex didnt seem to like *uncut* foam (i used the black pond stuff), the issue that lead to me getting another viv came from this, it just seemed to not have adhered to it properly


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> A work of art mate,seriously well done,:no1:
> 
> Let the rocko dry slow mate,I guess you're aware,but worth mentioning me thinks for others in this all completely new English summer thing,let's face it ,it's not what we have become accustomed too
> Cracking Adam!!
> ...


Will do Stu. I am in no rush. I usually leave it for several days to make see it doesn't crack.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> one thing i noticed was, rockoflex didnt seem to like *uncut* foam (i used the black pond stuff), the issue that lead to me getting another viv came from this, it just seemed to not have adhered to it properly


I tend to sand the crust off the foam to give any finish something to grip.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Excellent Adam, great work! whats the size of the arboreal viv?
> 
> Plasterdip hmmm... Don't think I'll be using it again so will be keeping on eye on proceedings. It's a little pricey and fumey for me. Good to be back and seeing you building


Well it's an odd size to fit into my rack. It's is 60 high x 45 deep x 39 wide.

I agree about the price and fumes but do like the end product.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Adam,that's exactly what my concern is in this heat,cracking/ crazing,I thought you would be aware,rockoflex can crack if dried too quick.
Joe I've never had a problem .so just maybe it might be also related to type of foam?
I'd go with Adam for future ref. and I'll heed his advice next time around,cheers both,I learnt abit more tonight!!:no1:

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

whats the blue stuff in the 1st pic on the glass mate???


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry Adam I forgot to say it looks really *great.* Great idea this way you could always remove 1 panel and adapt it if ever needed in the future. love seeing your new ideas and products you use. 


I also has issues with the rocoflex cracking, it was when I did the work inside the house I found it to crack outside i had no issues


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, deffo awesome work.. Hope all goes well with the coating..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> whats the blue stuff in the 1st pic on the glass mate???


That's styrofoam. I am using it as a base for the panels. It cuts easily with a hot wire so you can get the exact shape you want.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

vukic said:


> Yep, deffo awesome work.. Hope all goes well with the coating..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Cheers!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Progress*

Well progress has been slow after a major disaster. I have now found out plastidip melts styrofoam so had to start from scratch with the background. The side panels I managed to salvage. This time I coated the foam with PVA as recommended by James ( cheers bud). I then also coated the rockoflex with PVA ( belt and braces ) to make sure everything was well and truly sealed. With all this going on I forgot to photograph the plastidip process but it was as simple as slap it on and throw on the treefern/ sphagnum peat mix. There are still a few areas that need touching up but I am pleased with how it has come out.








Excuse the photos they are with my iPhone
Side panels!








Just need to leave them a couple of weeks and they should be ready to fit when I get back from my hols.

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Top notch Adam. I prefer these even more so now. Whats the next plan of action? Will you use silicone to bond these to the inner walls or have you got some more tricks under your belt?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Top notch Adam. I prefer these even more so now. Whats the next plan of action? Will you use silicone to bond these to the inner walls or have you got some more tricks under your belt?


I am going to use silicone to bond them then run a bead around the edges to stop moisture getting to the back. I was going to black out the back and sides with silicone but with a false bottom it wouldn't look right so some shaped pieces of black fablon will be used to hide the sides.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey bud! How are these lookin'?

Liam:2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Hey bud! How are these lookin'?
> 
> Liam:2thumb:


Been on holiday for two weeks so not much progress. no fumes from the plastidip now so i can get cracking on finishing it. Just siliconed them into the viv so waiting for it to dry. May have some photos for you tonight. Realy pleased how its looking and found it much easier to work on outside of the viv.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Could not agree with you more Adam. Building a background out of a viv gives you so much more freedom. You don't have to faff around poking silicone and glue into tight corners. Plus for drying, you don't have to lunge heavy glass vivs around the house.


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I build mine outside the viv too. Much easier.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Could not agree with you more Adam. Building a background out of a viv gives you so much more freedom. You don't have to faff around poking silicone and glue into tight corners. Plus for drying, you don't have to lunge heavy glass vivs around the house.


It gives you more freedom but also if you cock it up or don't like it it's easier to change. The whole interior layout I had in mind I have scrapt which would have been a problem if I had built it in the viv.

Adam


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Update*

Firstly please excuse the iPhone pictures. They either come out too bright so you don't see the detail or too dark. I still need to add the vines and liana but it will give an idea of how it's progressing.
First the pics that are too light!
























And now too dark
























The background gives lots of perches for the Pums. Once the liana and vines are in place it will start to take shape.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Progress*

Well I am nearly there, just waiting for the lights to arrive and still need to fit the drain.
























The vines have come out well, just hope the Pums like it.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cracking,what morph mate? 

Stu


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Cracking,what morph mate?
> 
> Stu


Its going to be home to a pair of black jeans from Ade. Ade has kept hold of them for a while for me ( which I am truly grateful) and they are stunning frogs.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Its going to be home to a pair of black jeans from Ade. Ade has kept hold of them for a while for me ( which I am truly grateful) and they are stunning frogs.


Fantastic,good for ,well both of you:2thumb: you'll have a ball with them mate.
We'll be expecting lots of pic though,ha and you haven't even planted the viv yet,:lol2:

Good luck buddy

Stu


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done mate looks good! I love how good you are at planting going by your last viv so can't wait to see! WHere you picking the liana up from mate?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Only one problem with the Black Jeans Adam.
They`re are coming home with me :whistling2:
It`s all been signed and sealed as you`ve taken too long to decide :lol2:


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Only one problem with the Black Jeans Adam.
> They`re are coming home with me :whistling2:
> It`s all been signed and sealed as you`ve taken too long to decide :lol2:
> 
> ...


Dream on Mike!:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Well done mate looks good! I love how good you are at planting going by your last viv so can't wait to see! WHere you picking the liana up from mate?


I got the thicker piece from Dartfrog and the thin liana from a shop in Northampton call creepy crawlies. They had loads unfortunately I didn't have loads of money!:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Finished*

Well I decided to plant the viv today even though I am still waiting for another bulb to arrive. Just needs a few weeks to grow in then I can transfer the frogs.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I can just visualise a couple of nice red broms in there Adam.


Mike


----------

